# Scan of "certified copy" or "original document"



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Do we need to provide scan of "certified copy of original documents" or scan of "original documents" when lodging for visa 189 / 190 ?

According to DIBP website, "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents", it seems like we must provide "certified copy" for ALL documents (employment letters, skills assessment results, bank statement, payslip, etc.) ? Can some experts shed light on this ?

Thanks guys.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

As per my knowledge, we need to take a photo copy of our original documents and get the photo copy attested by a notary with mentioning of the below.

- Clear Visible Date
- Certified as the true copy of the Original
- Notary Registration No on stamp


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

naveen1224 said:


> As per my knowledge, we need to take a photo copy of our original documents and get the photo copy attested by a notary with mentioning of the below.
> 
> - Clear Visible Date
> - Certified as the true copy of the Original
> - Notary Registration No on stamp


No need for attestation of any sort ... just upload a clear colored scan of the original document... if you have a translated document then upload color scan of the translated and original document together ... if you are inside Australia then you should use naati approved Translator... if you are outside then any legal Translator is fine 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> No need for attestation of any sort ... just upload a clear colored scan of the original document... if you have a translated document then upload color scan of the translated and original document together ... if you are inside Australia then you should use naati approved Translator... if you are outside then any legal Translator is fine
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk



Thks dude . There are 2 schools of thought at the moment. One is with "original document" and the other one is "certified copy". I guess I would follow the "original documemt" team cause it sounds more reasonable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

It is clearly mentioned on website under Prepare your documents section - documents do not have to be certified. Only coloured scanned copy is sufficient.
It is preferable that you prepare all your documents before you submit your EOI.

All non-English documents must be translated into English. 
Translators in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.
Translators outside Australia do not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
Scan all documents (English and non-English documents) in colour in readiness to attach to your visa application. The scanned documents must be legible.
Your documents do not have to be certified.
When you apply for the visa, send a document only once, even if you are using it as evidence for more than one criterion.
Information about attaching documents is available.


----------



## alibaba90 (Dec 4, 2017)

tusshhar said:


> It is clearly mentioned on website under Prepare your documents section - documents do not have to be certified. Only coloured scanned copy is sufficient.
> 
> It is preferable that you prepare all your documents before you submit your EOI.
> 
> ...




Would you mind sharing the link stating the info above ? Cause I find another link stating the opposite. Thats why I am a bit puzzled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tusshhar (Jan 23, 2017)

alibaba90 said:


> Would you mind sharing the link stating the info above ? Cause I find another link stating the opposite. Thats why I am a bit puzzled
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#tab-content-1

Hope posting this link is allowed.


----------



## Kalis (Feb 12, 2018)

alibaba90 said:


> Would you mind sharing the link stating the info above ? Cause I find another link stating the opposite. Thats why I am a bit puzzled
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing the information. Even I had the same question. Also, offer letters have only the first page on Company's letter head, other pages are just blank and white. Is it still ok to scan the same and submit or do I have to get these certified. Same with payslip which is a computer generated one which is Black and white. Please advise


----------

